# Still flakey skin and itchy



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm so frustrated, I try my best to feed well and add oils to Abbey's diet, I've been bathing her in an oatmeal shampoo followed by a medicated treatment, and still... I groomed Abbey today and the most noticeable dry flakey skin is between her toes and the base of her tail. I've read and searched for reasons, remedies etc but nothing seems to help. We have a vet appt coming up in a few days, should I be doing all kinds of testing, blood work, skin punch and whatever else available. I feel so bad for Abbey, she's itchy, she is such a good sweet girl and I want to make things better for her.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I know yeast was discussed before. Just want to mention that Oatmeal shampoo is not good for a yeasty dog, if that is her problem. Have you tried Tar and Sulpher (sp?) shampoo?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I would hate to think I've been making things worse for her, in doing some research it seems that yeast has a smell. Is that right N2, are there any other telling signs?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Nizoral human dandruff shampoo, as recommended by our Veterinary dermatologist.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes they can get smelly but my moms miniature schnauzer had yeast problems all her life and never smelled. She would get black "stuff" in her armpits of all things and she itched all the time. Our English Bull Dog would get the same black crud between his toes. But the schnauzer also had dark flakes from her skin.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> I know yeast was discussed before. Just want to mention that Oatmeal shampoo is not good for a yeasty dog, if that is her problem. Have you tried Tar and Sulpher (sp?) shampoo?


I would certainly give that shampoo with the coal tar. I started getting flaky scabs on my head. It's not dandruff, or psoriasis. And that shampoo works for me. I get flaky skin on my face too and use a cream with zinc.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

seminolewind said:


> I would certainly give that shampoo with the coal tar. I started getting flaky scabs on my head. It's not dandruff, or psoriasis. And that shampoo works for me. I get flaky skin on my face too and use a cream with zinc.



Only shampoo I can use that doesn't make my head itch and break out in tiny sores.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Listen to me - Nizoral. You will be very happy if you do!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Dandruff is exactly what it looks like TP, is nizoral just available as prescription? I've never heard of tar & sulphur shampoo, is it made for humans or dogs?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Have you seen a dermatologist? My sister's dog went through all kinds of allergy testing and he was put on a drug called Apoquel and that medicine was amazing. 

You know me...I'm an advocate for a well balanced, raw food diet which in particular includes *raw green tripe*. So many dogs that eat fresh, raw food don't have allergies, don't have a lot of the problems seen in dogs fed dry food. The raw green tripe contains a lot of beneficial bacteria, which I think not only does the digestive system good, but the immune system as well. Now, you can get digestive enzymes that come in a powder form. I used that on my Chihuahua for his horrendous breath. It did nothing. I started him on a raw food diet which includes a daily dose of raw green tripe and not only did his bad breath go away, his skin and coat is markedly healthier and his arthritis is less. He's just remarkably more lively and energetic. The Poodles are doing very well also. But they didn't have the issues Jose` had so the difference is more remarkable or noticeable in Jose`. 

It might not be allergies at all, but plain old dry skin. If you're feeding a dry food, you might consider adding water if you're not already. Hydration is really important. 

So, I'd find some really potent probiotic, high in acidophilus cultures, work up to high doses of fish oil, (though some dogs are allergic to fish) add some flaxseed (freshly milled) and you might even need some antihistamine while these things get a chance to work...might be a few months. 

I'd avoid shampoo at all...just water. And keep the heat very low on your dryer if you have to dry the dog at all. (If the coat is very short and it's getting to be summer...maybe not. (?) I don't know for sure. But hot dryers can really dry out skin. I'd avoid dry kibble and feed wet food...canned, fresh, whatever. 

And most of all, don't take veterinary advice off the Internet. ROFLOL. See your specialist. This sounds really quite miserable for poor Abby. I hope you find some resolution. Keep us posted.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It is made for both. I use Nutrogena T-Gel


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Raven just started Apoquel yesterday! I am so hopeful it will make a difference in her itching. The itching has been present since puppyhood, but is getting worse which is consistant with allergies. I believe it is topical allergies because it is better immediately after a bath but quickly returns to normal...constant scratching. The vet did commend allergy testing but I cannot afford it so we are trying this now. She has some dandruff back by her tail but the itching is mostly under new tummy and armpits and paws. I also got a shampoo called Douxo that is supposed to leave a protective barrier on the skin to help keep the allergens away from the immune system. Just finished bathing with it the first time and keeping fingers and paws crossed for positive results.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Raven's Mom said:


> Raven just started Apoquel yesterday! I am so hopeful it will make a difference in her itching. The itching has been present since puppyhood, but is getting worse which is consistant with allergies. I believe it is topical allergies because it is better immediately after a bath but quickly returns to normal...constant scratching. The vet did commend allergy testing but I cannot afford it so we are trying this now. She has some dandruff back by her tail but the itching is mostly under new tummy and armpits and paws. I also got a shampoo called Douxo that is supposed to leave a protective barrier on the skin to help keep the allergens away from the immune system. Just finished bathing with it the first time and keeping fingers and paws crossed for positive results.



I know...that allergy testing is incredibly expensive. My sister has a lot of money so she did it. And her (get this) Shetland *Sheep *dog is allergic to WOOL!!! Who ever heard of a sheep herding dog allergic to wool? And he's allergic to some other things, like grass or something really common. I think all environmental, not food. But he's sensitive to a lot of foods, which makes him have digestive issues, not skin issues. Apparently food allergies are not terribly common. 

He scratched constantly, taking off a large part of his once glorious coat. He was miserable. Finally, she got him on Apoquel and Viola`! ...probably 90% improvement. The hair grew back. The itching stopped. His skin got healthier. She also gets a dog food that has kangaroo meat for it's protein. (very expensive) Trying something that is not only a single source protein, but a novel protein seems to be the recommendations if you're leaning toward a food allergy as being the culprit. 

I hope that Apoquel works as well for your baby. Let us know how he comes along.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

My foster dog has the same problem as Abby. She was on raw (Chicken and tripe) for a month and actually got worse. I suspect a chicken allergy.

She's doing much better on Acana Pacifica.

Have you ruled out protein allergies?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Dandruff is exactly what it looks like TP, is nizoral just available as prescription? I've never heard of tar & sulphur shampoo, is it made for humans or dogs?



It's over the counter, you can get it on Amazon, it is expensive, but if you have Petplan and your Vet documents that they need it, Petplan will pay for it. There are prescription veterinary shampoos that have the same ingredients, but I have found that the Nizoral works much better and is actually a much nicer shampoo - spreads much better, so you use way less, and makes their hair, clean, soft, pouffy, and smelling great!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I haven't ruled out anything at this point, I thought it might be chicken so took her off that for a month with no results. I home cook Abbey's meals and suppliment with ground eggshells, rotate coconut, fish & flaxseed oil, a variety of fruits and vegies. She gets sardines once a week and a bone to chew on, also once a week. I've thought of putting her on a low ingredient good quality kibble just to see how she'd do. DH googled tar & sulphur and says you shouldn't use it if you have dry skin (I'll have to take a look at what he was reading), he's now out looking for nizoral. I'm sooooo frustrated and imagine Abbey is too, maybe the vet will have an idea tomorrow.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven's Mom said:


> Raven just started Apoquel yesterday! I am so hopeful it will make a difference in her itching. The itching has been present since puppyhood, but is getting worse which is consistant with allergies. I believe it is topical allergies because it is better immediately after a bath but quickly returns to normal...constant scratching. The vet did commend allergy testing but I cannot afford it so we are trying this now. She has some dandruff back by her tail but the itching is mostly under new tummy and armpits and paws. I also got a shampoo called Douxo that is supposed to leave a protective barrier on the skin to help keep the allergens away from the immune system. Just finished bathing with it the first time and keeping fingers and paws crossed for positive results.


Apoquel has worked wonders for Killa. I hope it works just as well for Raven. I never saw any results with the Douxo calm shampoo though. The ketoplus shampoo would help with secondary infections. The allergy testing is reall just a waste of money in my opinion. It just comes back with results like this weed that weed or this grass/pollen and that grass/pollen. things that you can never really get them away from so you end up having to treat them anyway. Good luck with the Apoquel.


----------



## Steffie (Apr 6, 2016)

*Itchy flaky skin*

Head & Shoulders worked for me on an apricot I had.He was itchy flaky & it worked for him.Maybe your dog needs amino fatty acids in their diet....I hope you find the cause & remedy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I disagree that the allergy testing is a waste of time. When they find out what the dog is allergic to, that can often be eliminated from their diet and/or environment. They can be given desensitization shots or sublingual immunotherapy which is very effective. Some dogs can stop the treatment after a couple years and don't relapse. If it's environmental, sometimes they can just include those things that are common allergens in the area rather than testing for all kids of things. When a dietary allergy is suspected, you can do an elimination diet and try to figure it out. Then again...this could be a simple case of dry skin where nothing is causing it but dry air and maybe dry food. 

I do agree with you Poodlecrazy that if it's some kind of common grass, weed or pollen, it's pretty hard to keep your dog away from that. But taking the example of my sister's dog, he's allergic to a lot of things, one of which is wool. So she can make sure he's not lying on a wool rug or a wool blanket. And no herding sheep for that boy. lol. 

I often wonder if the breeder is to blame for creating a sheep herding dog that's allergic to wool. But then I think of all the possible culprits. Over vaccination or diet, I believe can cause havoc with the immune system. Those things might have had something to do with it.

I'm really glad the Apoquel has worked so well for you. It did for my sister's dog too. Hope it does for Raven's dog. It sounds like a true wonder drug to me.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> It is made for both. I use Nutrogena T-Gel


that's the stuff. What kind of protein and fat is your food?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I feed California Natural Venison and Green Lentil

Natural Dog Food, Cat Food and Puppy Food for Pets With Food Sensitivity ? California Natural


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder if dogs absorb and utilize the plant-based oils as well as humans do. If you continue fish oil consider adding vitamin E (I've read it's important to pair E when giving fish oil). You probably know all this, just it's a nice run-down if you're doing a checklist:
Easy Home-Prepared Dog Food | Whole Dog Journal . 

If Abbey's allergic to oats, could be the oatmeal shampoo is not be your friend. Maybe as a test for a while try a hypoallergenic shampoo for a while, like Earthbath's yellow label? The Nizoral shampoo seems be a great idea for flaking and itching symptoms as a start. The CVS drugstore in my shopping area has it. Walgreens may carry it too. But I might also look at the fats she's getting, although I know Abbey has a wonderful diet that you carefully prepare. Could be she just needs a bit more of something or another.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We had our vet appt today and much to my surprise Abbey has inflamed ears, not infected, but inflamed. I decided to have them take blood and do some allergy testing. Her skin is not nearly as dry as it was just a couple of days ago, she still itches but no where near obsessively. He said the nizoral will help but to hold off until the tests come back, for a limited time she's on vanectyl-p to help with itching and ears, also otomax ear drops. DH believes the allergy testing is a waste of time and money, maybe -but what else can you do. I'm just hoping we can get this cleared up, Abbey was such a good girl today with all the poking around, she's such a sweet girl.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> We had our vet appt today and much to my surprise Abbey has inflamed ears, not infected, but inflamed. I decided to have them take blood and do some allergy testing. Her skin is not nearly as dry as it was just a couple of days ago, she still itches but no where near obsessively. He said the nizoral will help but to hold off until the tests come back, for a limited time she's on vanectyl-p to help with itching and ears, also otomax ear drops. DH believes the allergy testing is a waste of time and money, maybe -but what else can you do. I'm just hoping we can get this cleared up, Abbey was such a good girl today with all the poking around, she's such a sweet girl.



What was the reasoning on holding off on the Nizoral?
It was probably ten years ago now, but the veterinary dermatologist did tell me that blood testing for allergies was pretty useless (after we had already done two years of immunotherapy based upon it), he said skin testing was the only way to go.
He also used to compound an amazing formula that literally cleared her ears up within hours of the first treatment.Stuff the regular vet gave us like Ottomax did zero.
If the Nizoral doesn't do the trick 
I would strongly recommend finding a veterinary dermatologist - I wished that somebody had told me that years before they finally did!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Caddy said:


> We had our vet appt today and much to my surprise Abbey has inflamed ears, not infected, but inflamed. I decided to have them take blood and do some allergy testing. Her skin is not nearly as dry as it was just a couple of days ago, she still itches but no where near obsessively. He said the nizoral will help but to hold off until the tests come back, for a limited time she's on vanectyl-p to help with itching and ears, also otomax ear drops. DH believes the allergy testing is a waste of time and money, maybe -but what else can you do. I'm just hoping we can get this cleared up, Abbey was such a good girl today with all the poking around, she's such a sweet girl.


Poor girl, hope it's nothing. Good though to get right on it and try to figure out what's going on. I'll be thinking of Abbey.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

TP, he said the pills should stop the itching, but I'm not totally convinced of any of it, I just may try the nizoral. Honestly don't think I would have done the blood work right now, but the ears being inflamed made me decide to give it a try. I do Abbeys ears once a week and there is never any smell or brown stuff, the cotton swabs alway come out clean. I don't pluck, but do trim the ear hair and never a problem, so the inflammation worries me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> TP, he said the pills should stop the itching, but I'm not totally convinced of any of it, I just may try the nizoral. Honestly don't think I would have done the blood work right now, but the ears being inflamed made me decide to give it a try. I do Abbeys ears once a week and there is never any smell or brown stuff, the cotton swabs alway come out clean. I don't pluck, but do trim the ear hair and never a problem, so the inflammation worries me.



I don't know what the pills are but the Nizoral directly treats the flakey skin. When the flakes are gone, the skin is less 
Likely to overgrow yeast and bacteria, hence less itching. It won't do anything though for itching directly caused by an allergic reaction. But in my experience in dogs itching is usually a secondary symptom of allergies, not primary.
You know sometimes their ears get red when they are "hyped up" - is she like that when she goes to the vet? If they have no wax, no discharge, and no smell, I wouldn't be concerned about them at all. For your own information, try looking in her ears when she is relaxed and when she is hyped up, I bet you will see the difference!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

The pills are a combination of prednisone and a type of antihistamine called trimeparzine. The pred should help with the itching, but hopefully she doesn't need to be on it long term. Hope the tests give you some answers.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> The pills are a combination of prednisone and a type of antihistamine called trimeparzine. The pred should help with the itching, but hopefully she doesn't need to be on it long term. Hope the tests give you some answers.



I would never give pred. For allergies again - not worth the horrible side effects.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She doesn't get worked up at the vet, she's pretty easy going whatever comes her way. It is also suppose to help her ears from what I understood, she takes 3 pill twice daily for 4 days then 3 pills daily for 3 more days. I don't care for steroids much myself, she had 3 last night and 3 again this morning, she seems to be drinking more but I haven't noticed anything else. What side effects TP?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldn't worry if it is a short term use thing, but if it does turn into a long term thing I would look for an alternative. Steroids have a lot of side effects some not serious others are. The most immediate side effects you will start to notice will be her appatite increase as well as drinking lots of water. The lots of water will cause lots of peeing too. Also weight gain. The more serious side effects are usually only seen with long term use of steroids. They can be hard on the liver and if on higher levels for a long period of time it can cause cushings disease. Usually what vets do is start with an slightly immunosuppressive dose of pred to try and kick the immune system into normalizing and then slowly taper off the dose. If symptoms return they put them back on the lowest dose that kept the symptoms at bay. 
Personally I didn't like the personality change the pred caused Killa. She was always about food and very moody. Plus only the higher dosing would keep her symptoms away. Thankfully I was able to switch to a different type of corticosteroid called Trimincilone until Apoquel came out. I'd rather her be on Apoquel than the steroids any day. Hopefully just this initial dose will help your girl and she won't have to continue it for long period of time. If she does and test positive for environmental allergies I would suggest thinking about Apoquel if possible. It is made by the same company as the pills you are using right now so I'd be surprised if your vet didn't mention something about it.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Has anyone here tried coconut oil? I never have tried it (luckily, Dulcie hasn't had any itching issues so far), but I have come across it in reading quite a bit and I wonder if it might be helpful?

The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil For Dogs

The Risks and Benefits of Coconut Oil for Pets | The Drake Center For Veterinary Care


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yes definitely! That's a great idea. Mine get in in their food everyday and I will rub it on Killa's belly when I notice she is getting red. I've also bathed her in a few times. It's difficult with a poodle and does leave them kind of greasy which is why I don't do it on a regular basis. But it does work well for moisturizing!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Poodlecrazy#1. She's definitely been drinking more, I thought it might be due to the pills. Nifty. As for the coconut oil, I give it to Abbey in rotation with fish and flaxseed oil.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Dang, Caddy, that sounds like a frustrating problem! I hope the current vet advice works to alleviate some of Abbey's discomfort. I agree with the others that long term prednisone may not be the best solution so I hope you and the vet can come up with a better permanent solution. I think your efforts with trying feeding options is another good avenue to explore. I don't know if you are interested in or able to go raw, although there are a few raw options which are a little easier to switch to short term to see if that will help. I have heard a lot of people have great results with SOJOs Wild formulas for dogs with itching and skin/paw issues. It is quite expensive and yet might be worth it if it helps - especially since it might mean the expense of medications might disappear. Just throwing ideas out there.

P.S. I am getting Dulcie used to SOJOs right now in anticipation of a long road trip (when my ability to obtain healthy, appropriate raw meat and organs might be limited). I have to say, there wasn't a moment of hesitation. She absolutely devoured it and continues to enjoy excellent health and no skin issues. However, I have to say again that Dulcie has not ever had any allergies or skin issues (touch wood!) so I cannot speak to its helpfulness in mitigating itching and so forth. Nevertheless, there have been a lot of glowing reviews on Amazon and elsewhere speaking to this benefit of SOJOs (as an alternative for full on fresh raw diet). It's dehydrated raw - it includes some coconut, interestingly - and simply needs to be measured int he bowl, add a portion of hot water, stir and let it rehydrate for about 15 minutes. It makes a stew and most dogs seem to love it and do well on it. It is rated 5 stars y dogfoodadvisor. Comes in Wild Venison, Wild Salmon and Wild Boar.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

In up date on itching spoo...
Raven had her 2nd bath and had been on the Apoquel for a week. I think it is helping. She seems to be scratching a lot less. I hope I'm not not just wishing it too be, but my mother thinks it helping too. I wish the shampoo had a smell. It is totally odorless and I would prefer a fresh sent or some sort so I have used some grooming spray on her fluffy parts. 

My vet did suggest fish oil. She said to be sure to buy one that is concentrated because she should have 1600 units of the EPA and DHA and if not concentrated you will need too many pills. I used to give it to my collies but never gave that much. She said it fairly recent that veterinarians have known how much was a therapeutic dose.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I will definitely read up on Sojo Nifty, raw is not for me but I'd consider this alternative.
I decided to stop the pills Abbey was on, she starting leaking a lot even when sleeping, and drinking like crazy (somethings not right). She didn't seem to have any energy and just slept, but, the itching did stop. I noticed this morning a little itching again and decided to take TP advice on the Nizoral, I bathed her with it this afternoon and she's doing fine so far. No itching, no leaking and is her old self again. My vet isn't completely on board with my decision, but I know my girl and those pills were affecting her badly. I'm just following my gut here and hoping I'm right...


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I give Hans coconut oil in his food quite often. He absolutely loves it. I've also tried using it as an oil treatment in his coat (left it in for a bit and gave him a Kong on the porch, then bath) but the biggest downfall there is that he just wants to lick it all off, even with the stuffed Kong to chew. 

Another option you could try if you don't want to do raw is Ziwipeak. It isn't cheap, but it isn't horrible either. Hans is about 45-47lbs, and the 11 lb bag lasts about a month (I do use a spoonful of canned as a topper and also occasionally give him chicken backs or turkey necks). Hans always had slightly funky ears, but they cleared right up on the Ziwipeak.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Has anyone here tried Dinovite..com? My aunt is using it for her daschund who has terrible allergies and usually spends a lot of the year on prednisone. Not sure how much it has helped for him with his being so serious, but wondered if it would help the dry itchy skin not necessarily allergy related.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Raven's Mom said:


> Has anyone here tried Dinovite..com? My aunt is using it for her daschund who has terrible allergies and usually spends a lot of the year on prednisone. Not sure how much it has helped for him with his being so serious, but wondered if it would help the dry itchy skin not necessarily allergy related.



Please tell your Aunt to try the Nixoral Shampoo! I don't know why most people seem to ignore me on this - does it seem like too simple a fix to be real?


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

You did right to get your fur kid off the prednisone!

In my experience, vets seem to throw pred at any problem they don't know how to fix. It's easy, it alleviates the symtoms, makes the owner happy. Pred is VERY hard on the endocrine system! Use in people is on an emergency basis only, so why do so many dogs need it? It may be the easiest way to get an initial handle on a problem, but more than 2 or 3 days at a very low dose is too many. Better the skin condition...at least it's not life threatening. This is with the exception of the treatment of Cushings, then my little guy had to have it!

I have used it for skin issues, but I'm always very cautious. I start out with no more than half the dosage the vet prescribes if I MUST use it. That has always worked! Luckily, none of my dogs have had any skin problems since I started being very careful about fleas...most terriers have a flea allergy.

BTW, Tiny Poodles...I did buy the shampoo! (For me, though, not the dogs)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sidewinder said:


> You did right to get your fur kid off the prednisone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet you will like it, I have borrowed Timi's on occasion and my hair comes out beautiful!
And really that is one of the nice things about it - I have been using it for her since she was six months old, and I am still happy with how it leaves her coat - no desire to switch to anything else for cosmetic reasons either!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Raven's Mom said:


> In up date on itching spoo...
> 
> Raven had her 2nd bath and had been on the Apoquel for a week. I think it is helping. She seems to be scratching a lot less. I hope I'm not not just wishing it too be, but my mother thinks it helping too. I wish the shampoo had a smell. It is totally odorless and I would prefer a fresh sent or some sort so I have used some grooming spray on her fluffy parts.
> 
> ...



Nizoral has a lovely fresh scent and leaves the coat soft and pouffy.
I would avoid the grooming sprays - they almost all contain silicone, plus various assorted chemicals, and who knows what kind of skin reaction they might cause...


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Dry and itchy skin seems to be a plague on some pets - testing, treatments and diet changes all play a role. I've seen a lot of people have good luck with Apoquel, although it can be pricey. Have you also tried adding coconut oil to the food?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Prednisone can be a great drug but it definitely has its evil side. Those side effects can be really hard. Have you tried just an antihistamine like Benadryl, Claritin, of Zyrtec? That was the first step the dermatologist had us take. That with the Douxo calm shampoo (which never really helped at all). I ended up getting the Nizoral for Killa it is a very nice shampoo and helped with the flaking starting up on her ears. I think I need to use it more often though. It smells so nice! I was tempted to steal it and use it for myself, lol. 
Personally I think Dinovite is a complete scam. When I was recommended it, I searched and searched to find out exactly what it was (ingredients etc) and no luck whatsoever. All there was information wise was tons of marketing terms and reviews. I went with the Fatty Acids and Missing Link instead and that helped a lot. I also feed Ziwipeak not because of skin issues but because my girls actually eat it and love eating it. Plus it has green lipped muscles which is good for joint health.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Prednisone can be a great drug but it definitely has its evil side. Those side effects can be really hard. Have you tried just an antihistamine like Benadryl, Claritin, of Zyrtec? That was the first step the dermatologist had us take. That with the Douxo calm shampoo (which never really helped at all). I ended up getting the Nizoral for Killa it is a very nice shampoo and helped with the flaking starting up on her ears. I think I need to use it more often though. It smells so nice! I was tempted to steal it and use it for myself, lol.
> Personally I think Dinovite is a complete scam. When I was recommended it, I searched and searched to find out exactly what it was (ingredients etc) and no luck whatsoever. All there was information wise was tons of marketing terms and reviews. I went with the Fatty Acids and Missing Link instead and that helped a lot. I also feed Ziwipeak not because of skin issues but because my girls actually eat it and love eating it. Plus it has green lipped muscles which is good for joint health.



Started out using the Nizoral every 3-4 days for Timi for maybe the first 3-4 months. Now she is perfect using it every 7-10 days.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you using it on her for flaking or for itching? I need to get better with bathing her more often, but with all the SX she's been going through its been difficult. She goes in again Tuesday to have another collagen implant put in and then a part of the insicion that dehisced sewn up. So I'll be able to bathe her once more but not again for two weeks. It has really helped a lot just the few times I've used it though so she isn't to flaky.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Are you using it on her for flaking or for itching? I need to get better with bathing her more often, but with all the SX she's been going through its been difficult. She goes in again Tuesday to have another collagen implant put in and then a part of the insicion that dehisced sewn up. So I'll be able to bathe her once more but not again for two weeks. It has really helped a lot just the few times I've used it though so she isn't to flaky.



Timi's itching and flaking went together.no more flaking, no more itching.


----------

